# Contractor beware initial secure field services will not pay you



## Truth Exposed (Feb 13, 2019)

CONTRACTORS BEWARE OF COMPANY CALLED INITIAL SECURE FIELD SERVICES . THEY WILL NOT PAY YOU OR EMPLOY TACTICS TO DELAY YOUR PAYMENT BY ANY MEANS POSSIBLE. 

YOU WILL FINANCE THEIR OPERATION WITH YOUR MONEY EXPECTING GOOD BUSINESS PRACTICES IN RETURN INSTEAD THEY ARE USING ALL OF THEIR ENERGY IN WAYS TO KEEP YOUR MONEY .

WE THE CONTRACTOR FINANCE THEIR OPERATION FOR THEM AND GET NOTHING IN RETURN FOR DOING SO ONLY PAYMENT IF WE ARE LUCKY FOR THE WORK WE PERFORMED WITH OUR MONEY ONLY TO HAVE THEM RECEIVE OUR MONEY FROM THE CLIENT AND THAN EMPLOY EVERY TACTIC TO KEEP ALL OR AS MUCH AS THEY POSSIBLY .

IT IS TIME FOR ALL CONTRACTORS TO UNITE THEIR IS A ASSOCIATION THAT IS FORMATION CALLED THE NATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF PROPERTY PRESERVATION CONTRACTORS THAT WILL ALLOW CONTRACTORS TO UNITE TO PUT A STOP TO THESE TYPE OF SHADY BUSINESS PRACTICES. 

THERE WILL BE MORE INFORMATION PUT OUT SHORTLEY WITH MINIMAL FEES TO JOIN TO HAVE A CONSTANT ALLIE ON OUR SIDE TO PROTECT OUR FUTURE BUSINESS ENDEAVORS WITH THIS INDUSTRY AND PROMOTE FAIRNESS ON BOTH SIDES NOT AS IT IS CURRENTLY WHERE THE CONTRACTORS BEARS ALL REPROCUSSIONS AND THE CLIENT HAS NONE. WE HAVE PENALTIES IF WE ARE LATE, CHARGEBACKS WHETHER CORRECT OR A TACTIC TO KEEP OUR MONEY AND OTHER PENALTIES APPLIED TO US.. HOWEVER THEY DO NOT HAVE ANY PENALTIES IF THEY HOLD OUR MONEY OR RETAIN IT FOR THEIR OWN USE WE GET NOTHING EXTRA AND THE HAVE NO PENALTIES FOR DOING SO. IT IS TIME THIS TYPE OF BUSINESS PRACTICE (SHADY) IS EXPOSED AND WE ARE THE ONLY ONES WHO CAN CHANGE IT. SO WHEN YOU SEE THE TAKE OFF OF THE NATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF PROPERTY PRESERVATION CONTRACTORS TAKE OFF PLEASE JOIN TO INSURE A SAFE AND FAIR FUTURE FOR YOUR SELF AND YOUR BUSINESS. I HAVE HAD HUNDREDS OF CALLS FROM PAST CONTRACTORS TELLING ME HOW THEY HAVE LOST THEIR BUSINESS THEIR HOMES THEIR COMPLETE LIVELY HOOD TO COMPANIES THAT EMPLOY THESE PRACTICES. AND LET ME SAY IT IS NOT ALL OF THEM BUT IT IS MORE THAN HALF OPERATING TODAY THAT EMPLOY THIS BUSINESS PRACTICE AND CONTINUE TO DO SO ON A DAILY BASIS. STAND UP JOIN , BE HEARD AND BE A PART OF MAKING THIS INDUSTRY SAFE FOR THE CONTRACTOR TO CONDUCT HIS BUSINESS WHERE BOTH PARTIES ARE ON LEVEL PLAYING FIELD AND WE HAVE THE ABILITY TO CONTROL OUR EXPECTATIONS AND GUIDELINES FOR US THE CONTRACTOR TO DO BUSINESS WITH THIS INDUSTRY. i KNOW ALL OF YOU HAVE BEEN THROUGH THIS TYPE OF PRACTICE WITH ONE OR MORE OF YOUR CLIENTS LETS PUT A STOP TO IT THE SOONER THE BETTER FOR ALL US


----------



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

Amen....ive been dealing with them , and im losing money because they wont pay me for my work . thank you for this post


Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Truth Exposed said:


> I HAVE HAD HUNDREDS OF CALLS FROM PAST CONTRACTORS TELLING ME HOW THEY HAVE LOST THEIR BUSINESS THEIR HOMES THEIR COMPLETE LIVELY HOOD


 An all capitols post - Nicely done. :vs_clap:
I for one would like more information about you. Who are you/where are you from? What is your property preservation experience? Why do _hundreds_ of contractors call you to complain? What are your qualifications in taking the lead in this industry's solidarity so that we should pay you to insure that you'll be our constant allie (*ally, I assume?)? How will your proposed _NATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF PROPERTY PRESERVATION CONTRACTORS _be different from the NPPG? Or_ Foreclosurepedia? _Or the
_International Association of Field Service Technicians?_


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

For the life of me I don't understand. Why are contractors extending such ridiculous credit to companies that they have no solid history with? Oh, because they have a signed contract? I have toilet paper in my bathroom too.

I ran up 30k (out of pocket expenses were around 6k)one time with a company I had good relationship with for 5 years...and I was nervous as hell. How do you extend enough credit to lose your house??!! 

There are crooks and thieves is every business in every corner of the world. How much responsibility and due diligence is on the contractor to research who they are giving their money to?

How much do I need to give YOU to join? What do I get for my money? How will I know when I get it? Can you get the couple grand Safeguard owes me?


----------



## JordansRenovations (Jun 18, 2013)

*initial field*

I will say I have worked for them almost 2 years and they have paid timely except this year! Something weird is going on the last few weeks. I have made alot of money in the past but they do expect too many freebies. Not cleaning a toilet for free under any circumstance dont tell me its industry standard to clean a toilet for free if you are winterizing but we are a paying you if its and initial secure. If ALL the companies I work for did it this way I might consider it. I have fell out of favor twice with them over cleaning a toilet for free. I dont care if its just a wipe down!!!!! I like that most of the time they actually get the bids. Hate bidding something for free and you dont get the bid at all or 6 months down the road. I will keep you informed.


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

So I'm a little confused about this post. I have also been with Initial Secure for about 2 years. I have never had a problem with being paid. For some reason they quit giving me properties about 6 months ago (possibly because they lost clients in my area, not sure). Recently I just started doing snow removal for them. Hope I get paid this time around.


----------



## Truth Exposed (Feb 13, 2019)

How are we different than the associations you mentioned? We are very different as we will not be influenced by the companies that are your clients as most are. And to answer some of your other questions I have 20 years experience in this industry. I have dealt with all the major players and at one point had was completing about 8 million a year in work orders. I have and still do work for some but have worked with Safeguard, Spectrum, Cyprexx, A2Z, Assurant, Five Brothers, Laudan and M&M just to name a few. Contractors like all of us call me due to the fact this has been in the works for some time now with ads running in local cities to test the waters of just how big of a problem this is. I knew that the problem was there in our industry but I had no idea how large a problem it was with during our research is affected 98% of all contractors has dealt with the issue of late payments with no penalties for being late with repaying our money that we financed there operation with, ridiculous chargebacks, we the contractor taking the loss whether it may be our fault or their fault either one we are always take the blunt of it. Clients realize that the business practices they employ such as re assignment fees, un founded chargebacks, not paying for certain line items on bid approvals saying incomplete photos when photos are clearly there they understand this can be a huge income for them during the fiscal year because of the fact that the contractor is so un organized they can not and will not do anything about it and therefore it will continue to be a huge income for them until we stop it. These companies that are forming that are work order processors when they pitch there sales meeting to our clients (I have sat in on one of these meetings) it is all about these 3rd party processors or quality control guys promising our clients they can increase there net income 25-30% at the expense of the contractors finding ways to deny work orders, line items and chargebacks.


YES OUR CLIENTS HAVE COMPANIES THAT DO NOTHING MORE THAN CONSPIRE EVERY HOUR OF EVERY DAY TO RETAIN ANY DOLLARS THEY CAN OF THE CONTRACTORS PAYMENT. This is happening now and getting more and more widespread in the industry every day. 

I know you guys have a received a bid approval and when the work is completed there are a couple of line items on that work order that you do not get paid for with your client saying that at it was denied for whatever reason that they may feel to give so you loose a couple hundred dollars on that work order you dispute it only to be told the same thing even after you are sending them photos showing different or they play it out beyond 30 days and than your informed that 30 days has expired and as of that point they can no longer review it. 

Have you ever noticed that 30 day period does not apply to us if they issue a followup on work order 60 days down the line. Why is that same rule does not apply to us? I tell you why because we the contractor have no means of doing anything about this issue. They have the control from the day you set foot on the property to complete a work order with your money. Because after that point they are in control of your money for that work order not you. 

I will be the 1 st one to stand up and say "We missed it or your correct we did not complete per guidelines" to my client if that is the case and I certainly do not want anyone or anything to be given to us free. I have no problem working for what I have and ask for no more than what is owed or due .

But as the industry is right now , the means of doing business with these companies is one sided their side because we allow it. 

Why dont we take a poll here and all Property Preservation Contractors reply "Yes" if you have experienced any questionable practices from your clients. I will start...


YES!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Truth Exposed said:


> I will start...
> 
> YES!


 I will finish. . . This & every other P&P venting place on the internet would not exist if there were no issues between contractors and their clients. 

What exactly are you offering the members of this forum? And how much does it cost?


----------



## Cprllc2018 (Feb 24, 2019)

Did you receive any emails stating that your work orders were canceled?
I am seeing multiple work orders come in as canceled, even complete orders from Dec 2018

I don't understand what is going on??


----------



## Hanging ON (Feb 24, 2019)

I am seeing the same thing this morning. I've gotten over 200 emails stating that I've had orders cancelled. My entire accounts receivables with them just got wiped out too. I'm not certain what is going on. Why are they cancelling orders that have already been paid? I can see them cancelling current orders and what they owe but past orders that are already paid out? I have a feeling they are going under. That would really suck!!


----------



## Cprllc2018 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you so much for that information.

Yes that would really suck!!
Maybe their system got hacked?
Do you mind my asking, what state(s) do you provide services for and do you provide services for any other company?


----------



## Hanging ON (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm in North Carolina. I just talked to another vendor that works for them in Wisconsin. He had everything wiped out too. How long have you been with Initial Secure? I've only been with them for one year. I've never had any issues with them except for the constant calls and follow up work orders asking for pictures that are already on the submitted order.


----------



## Cprllc2018 (Feb 24, 2019)

I am in Louisiana. I have signed up with them in Nov 2018, left them in Dec 2018, then received some call for bid approval Jan and Feb. 2019. I have the same issues with them as you do. Did you receive the email that basically said for us to behave and do all work when onsite and did you reply per instructions in email? Just trying to figure out if there is a simple common denominator in play. If not, then it's possible they were hacked or maybe like you said?


----------



## Cprllc2018 (Feb 24, 2019)

I know sometimes servers can mess up and perhaps that is what happened?
I sure hope they can retrieve all of my pics.


----------



## Cprllc2018 (Feb 24, 2019)

Did you have any active orders?


----------



## Hanging ON (Feb 24, 2019)

That's funny. I just talked to the vendor from Wisconsin. I asked him the same thing. Did he get that email stating that we were basically to perform work in an ethical manner. It told us to reply to another email address. I didn't reply and neither did he. We both just figured that language was already in our starting vendor package. I'm not sure why it was sent out a second time. Why would they wipe out our current accounts receivable for that though? I can see clearing out our current work list but clearing out the money they owe us doesn't quite add up. I honestly am concerned. I'm usually smart enough to see the writing on the wall with some of these companies and get out before they close shop. There are signs that you can see when things are going bad for them. I haven't seen any signs from Initial Secure though. I've never had a problem with payments.


----------



## Hanging ON (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes, I was just heading out the door to start working when the cancellation emails started coming through. I thought they were cancelling the snow removals. Then they just kept coming and I noticed they were clearing out my accounts receivables list. Not only the money they owe me but work orders that have already been paid. Hard to make sense of that.


----------



## Hanging ON (Feb 24, 2019)

Were your cancellations coming from Mike? Mine came from Mike Initial <[email protected]>


----------



## Cprllc2018 (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes, from Mike, admin....etc., all the same. 

I just replied to the email. 
If they reactivate my acct and that was the reason tomorrow I will be happy to post on this thread to help out fellow vendors.

Stay safe in the snow and thanks for the chat.


----------



## isfs (Feb 6, 2019)

All work orders in the queue have been reinstated as it were.
The cancellation happened due to errors in our PPW. Let your vendor manager know if you are still having issues. Thank you so much.


----------



## Hanging ON (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes, all orders were restored. Scary moment. I've been through this before so it appeared that the signs were on the wall. All is good!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Hanging ON said:


> Yes, all orders were restored. Scary moment. I've been through this before so it appeared that the signs were on the wall. All is good!!


Sad thing is, the writing is on the wall. The timing was just slightly off.


----------



## mrenee0613 (Dec 4, 2017)

*Initial Secure?*

I have never had an issue with Initial Secure. Up until Dec. 2018 - everything was awesome. Work has completely stopped since then. We just started picking up again. Since they pay weekly, it is easier to keep it under control. I will keep my eyes peeled. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

Where are I located in in nc

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

mrenee0613 said:


> I have never had an issue with Initial Secure. Up until Dec. 2018 - everything was awesome. Work has completely stopped since then. We just started picking up again. Since they pay weekly, it is easier to keep it under control. I will keep my eyes peeled. Thanks for the heads up


Where are you located im in nc..havent much on my end

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenee0613 (Dec 4, 2017)

airraid73 said:


> Where are you located im in nc..havent much on my end
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


We are in MD (cover north MD, and DE)


----------



## ltcmikesr (Dec 4, 2020)

Truth Exposed said:


> CONTRACTORS BEWARE OF COMPANY CALLED INITIAL SECURE FIELD SERVICES . THEY WILL NOT PAY YOU OR EMPLOY TACTICS TO DELAY YOUR PAYMENT BY ANY MEANS POSSIBLE.
> 
> YOU WILL FINANCE THEIR OPERATION WITH YOUR MONEY EXPECTING GOOD BUSINESS PRACTICES IN RETURN INSTEAD THEY ARE USING ALL OF THEIR ENERGY IN WAYS TO KEEP YOUR MONEY .
> 
> ...



Here is their world wide HQ in Michigan:











Truth Exposed said:


> CONTRACTORS BEWARE OF COMPANY CALLED INITIAL SECURE FIELD SERVICES . THEY WILL NOT PAY YOU OR EMPLOY TACTICS TO DELAY YOUR PAYMENT BY ANY MEANS POSSIBLE.
> 
> YOU WILL FINANCE THEIR OPERATION WITH YOUR MONEY EXPECTING GOOD BUSINESS PRACTICES IN RETURN INSTEAD THEY ARE USING ALL OF THEIR ENERGY IN WAYS TO KEEP YOUR MONEY .
> 
> ...


----------



## leeannbatross2018 (12 mo ago)

Truth Exposed said:


> CONTRACTORS BEWARE OF COMPANY CALLED INITIAL SECURE FIELD SERVICES . THEY WILL NOT PAY YOU OR EMPLOY TACTICS TO DELAY YOUR PAYMENT BY ANY MEANS POSSIBLE.
> 
> YOU WILL FINANCE THEIR OPERATION WITH YOUR MONEY EXPECTING GOOD BUSINESS PRACTICES IN RETURN INSTEAD THEY ARE USING ALL OF THEIR ENERGY IN WAYS TO KEEP YOUR MONEY .
> 
> ...


This sounds just exactly alike thw company that just let me go! As soon as I found out they were using me to book contractors to do jobs they had no intention of paying for, they fired me.


----------

